
CSM: Opinion--The hackers are winning - blisterpeanuts
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/Passcode-Voices/2017/0104/Opinion-The-hackers-are-winning
======
blisterpeanuts
Will we be secure so long as we compromise our system integrity for the needs
of law enforcement and intelligence operations? I think not. We need to
provide the best possible tools for both missions, but we can't guarantee
basic security of banking, operations, and communications so long as we insist
on the presence of back doors and weakened cryptography.

